# JD 826 (When was it manufactured?)



## MediaGiant

New to forum. 

Looking at purchasing a JD 826. When was it built? Did JD build it or Ariens?
Serial number is:

# P826K 159210 M (says "Made in USA")

Is asking $300 for it, has a new Tecumseh 8 HP, oil change, and tune up. Runs great, also cleaned carburetor. Seems like a fair price. (Owned by an older gentlemen that has a small repair shop out of his house)

Almost no rust. (See attached)


----------



## russkat

Not sure exactly, but...
JD made their own until 1991
Ariens made snowblowers for JD in the 1990's (1991 to 2001)

Is there a data plate (lists serial number) ? What city does it say ?
If it says "Horicon/Des Moines", than it should be a JD built machine.

The models with the chrome bars are older and are JD built for sure
\


----------



## russkat

I'm sure someone else will be along shortly who can decode the serial number for you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum MediaGiant :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Please refrain from posting the same question in multiple places. 


On tractor data dot com you can find JD tractor years by the serial number. I can't find a site that shows year for a JD blower. Maybe give a dealer a call ??


----------



## jtclays

I can't tell you any code for the serial number. When I had my 826 I did a LOT of reading and searching and never heard of any JD year code hidden in their model/serial numbers for the blowers. I can tell you from your pic, it appears to be early to mid '80's. As russkat suggested, the chrome handlebar models were from the '70's. '80's had black handlebars, around '86 they went from the short chute like your picture to the taller one on mine. There was some difference in the wingnut on the left wheel as serial numbers changed also. Mine was a 1989 model according to several emails from JD. My model/serial label said M00826X599751, Deere and Company, Moline, Illinois.









I got an email from a guy who had an 826 who copied me his owners manual. He had purchased it in Oct. of '79, his serial was P826J 128762.
Given your serial of 159210, I think early eighties is close, unless the old timer still has the recoil shroud from the original engine, we could get closer to the year.


----------



## russkat

Found it...


This was taken from a technical manual for the 526-726-732-826-832-1032 models.










The 5th character, in your case K, indicates the model year.
From a Deere snowmobile and mower manual from the 70's it says...
D=1975, E=1976, etc... 

So if we assume the Deere numbering system was the same when this one was built, then K=1982.
The last letter M denotes Horicon as the factory, so yes indeed, it was built by Deere.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

You listed: # P826K 159210 M Are you sure that is not serial number of the engine? Your serial number for the machine should be on the tag on the bottom rear of the machine lower left corner I think. Should start out with M00826


----------



## [email protected]

My serial # is M00826X 560280 Can you tell me how old it is Please


----------



## Jean-Marc

hello all

I just bought my first John Deere ! a 826 model 
On the rear data plate it says : P826H 100703M
So if i understand correctly it means made in 1979 at Horicon plant ..? But maybe i am wrong...?
Is the serial number itself is related to a specific date code ? (ie week-year..??)
What is the meaning of the first letter P ?
Thanks to all !
Jean-Marc


----------



## Huntr737

MediaGiant said:


> New to forum.
> 
> Looking at purchasing a JD 826. When was it built? Did JD build it or Ariens?
> Serial number is:
> 
> # P826K 159210 M (says "Made in USA")
> 
> Is asking $300 for it, has a new Tecumseh 8 HP, oil change, and tune up. Runs great, also cleaned carburetor. Seems like a fair price. (Owned by an older gentlemen that has a small repair shop out of his house)
> 
> Almost no rust. (See attached)


That blower was made by Airens


----------



## Huntr737

Made by Ariens


----------



## GreenRaven

[email protected] said:


> My serial # is M00826X 560280 Can you tell me how old it is Please


The date is cast into the auger gearbox cover. Only other way is date the engine if its original.


----------

